# Driving Instructor



## oakwell

Hi

Just a quick post to see if anyone knew of any driving instructor jobs in NZ ( more dunedin)

Got an assesment back today and if i get a job offer am in no problems at all (once i get UK equivlant of ADI badge)

Other option is business visa but not got enough funds i dont think to cover this.


Any opinions welcome

thanks

Darren


----------



## bdl123

Try seek.com

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## carosapien

oakwell said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a quick post to see if anyone knew of any driving instructor jobs in NZ ( more dunedin)
> 
> Got an assesment back today and if i get a job offer am in no problems at all (once i get UK equivlant of ADI badge)
> 
> Other option is business visa but not got enough funds i dont think to cover this.
> 
> 
> Any opinions welcome
> 
> thanks
> 
> Darren


Are those types of jobs on the skills shortages lists? if not the employer has got to satisfy immigration that there are no New Zealand residents available to do the work. It may be a good idea to check the lists. Good luck.


----------



## Weta

oakwell said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a quick post to see if anyone knew of any driving instructor jobs in NZ ( more dunedin)


Sadly the state of the driving here is a reflection on the lack of driving schools, most people are taught by a parent and wouldn't dream of paying someone to teach them.  

It is only the AA that has a national operation and I can't think of any other big or well known schools, like the obvious ones in the UK where you might enquire about jobs. I stand to be corrected but have only ever seen a few of the one man bands or the AA instructors on the road.

Your best bet would be self-employed although this maybe doesn't help much with the visa sitaution.


----------



## Song_Si

Hi Darren - appears the requirement for an applicant to hold the relevant NZ licence/s for a minimum of two years would rule you out. 

A list of 135 NZ Driving Schools here

*Information here from NZ Transport Agency:*



> Driving instructors and testing officers
> 
> Updated: 17 November 2009
> 
> If you earn money to teach others to drive or you test others driving skills, you must have the appropriate endorsement on your driver licence. These endorsements simply verify that the licence holder has proven skills to offer these services.
> 
> Where driver instructor endorsement requirements apply
> 
> If you teach people how to drive on a road for some form of payment, you must have a driving instructor endorsement on your driver licence. This is called an ‘I’ endorsement.
> 
> *Getting an I endorsement*
> 
> 
> You must hold a current full New Zealand licence for each type of vehicle you want to teach
> You must have held each of those licences for at least two years
> You must pass the full car (Class 1) licence test - unless you have passed this test within the last 5 years
> You must successfully complete an approved driving instructor course.
> 
> more


see also How to become a driving instructor

further reading at 
New Zealand Institute of Driver Educators Incorporated


----------



## Song_Si

Weta said:


> Sadly the state of the driving here is a reflection on the lack of driving schools, most people are taught by a parent and wouldn't dream of paying someone to teach them.


The Drivers Licence examination process is the same for all - learner to restricted to full, normally in 18 months; the same testing standard applies for all through each of the stages?

The graduated driver licensing system


----------



## oakwell

Song_Si said:


> Hi Darren - appears the requirement for an applicant to hold the relevant NZ licence/s for a minimum of two years would rule you out.
> 
> A list of 135 NZ Driving Schools here
> 
> *Information here from NZ Transport Agency:*
> 
> 
> see also How to become a driving instructor
> 
> further reading at
> New Zealand Institute of Driver Educators Incorporated




Wount
Rule
Me out they take uk licence into count


----------



## oakwell

Weta said:


> Sadly the state of the driving here is a reflection on the lack of driving schools, most people are taught by a parent and wouldn't dream of paying someone to teach them.
> 
> It is only the AA that has a national operation and I can't think of any other big or well known schools, like the obvious ones in the UK where you might enquire about jobs. I stand to be corrected but have only ever seen a few of the one man bands or the AA instructors on the road.
> 
> Your best bet would be self-employed although this maybe doesn't help much with the visa sitaution.


Where do u live as I have had alot
Of different info on
This. Driving standards are to be raised going forward and it seems driving instructors are wanted because
Of this. I have 5 years experience in uk so passing the nz licence I endorsement not
A problem


----------



## oakwell

carosapien said:


> Are those types of jobs on the skills shortages lists? if not the employer has got to satisfy immigration that there are no New Zealand residents available to do the work. It may be a good idea to check the lists. Good luck.


Yes it's ok skilled list simply put
Job offer am in! 

Sounds easy but the
Job offer is the hard bit. Can
Come on
Business visa but prefer skilled worker one


----------



## G-Mo

oakwell said:


> Yes it's ok skilled list simply put
> Job offer am in!
> 
> Sounds easy but the
> Job offer is the hard bit. Can
> Come on
> Business visa but prefer skilled worker one


What's wrong with your computer? Is the Enter key stuck?


----------



## oakwell

G-Mo said:


> What's wrong with your computer? Is the Enter key stuck?


Haha no on iPhone and keep hitting return key with thumb!


----------



## Weta

oakwell said:


> Where do u live as I have had alot of different info on this. Driving standards are to be raised going forward and it seems driving instructors are wanted because


We're in Auckland but I do think it's possibly worse elsewhere as it's hard to gather much speed in Auckland traffic for a good bit of the day. 

There must be reams of stuff written about the road safety and high crash rates especially among the teen drivers. 

Paul Little: Change is the single big constant - Road Safety - NZ Herald News

The Government spent shedloads doing a study which came up with a list of about 500 things they should consider to improve the road safety and from that they picked a handful of initiatives. 

It is supposed to be harder to pass the test now, so I guess that is why they are trying to attract instructors. They raised the learners age from 15 to 16 and cut the alcohol limit to zero for the under twenties. 

Hopefully it will improve things, I am not sure how much of a deterrent the threat of getting your car confiscated and crushed will have on the the hoons - afterall the $1000s of dollars of unpaid fines didn't seem to worry them. They've literally just started on that one with lots of hand wringing and media coverage of the first ceremonial crushing.


----------



## anski

G-Mo said:


> What's wrong with your computer? Is the Enter key stuck?



Is that really so very important, it was perfectly readable to me, maybe he is working on an unfamiliar computer as I am at the moment.


----------



## anski

Long story- short version

I found myself with a recently expired foreign drivers licence, I tried to use it to apply for a NZ licence - No joy, I was advised to renew the expired licence, I explained I no longer lived in this particular country.

So I was advised the solution was to undertake 26 hours of Learner Lessons & then sit a drivers test theory & practical!

I pointed out as I had an unblemished driving record in several countries ( including NZ) for almost 40 years I could probably teach the driving instructor a thing or 2.

In the end I contacted the Dept of Transport in the country I no longer lived in & explained my situation, they allowed me to renew my licence by post. 

Then I exchanged it for a NZ drivers licence WITHOUT 26 hours of driving instruction! or any other test!!


----------



## anski

oakwell said:


> Haha no on iPhone and keep hitting return key with thumb!


I have the same problem with my Kindle Fire, it hits everything I don't want


----------



## topcat83

anski said:


> Long story- short version
> 
> I found myself with a recently expired foreign drivers licence, I tried to use it to apply for a NZ licence - No joy, I was advised to renew the expired licence, I explained I no longer lived in this particular country.
> 
> So I was advised the solution was to undertake 26 hours of Learner Lessons & then sit a drivers test theory & practical!
> 
> I pointed out as I had an unblemished driving record in several countries ( including NZ) for almost 40 years I could probably teach the driving instructor a thing or 2.
> 
> In the end I contacted the Dept of Transport in the country I no longer lived in & explained my situation, they allowed me to renew my licence by post.
> 
> Then I exchanged it for a NZ drivers licence WITHOUT 26 hours of driving instruction! or any other test!!


How annoying! We made sure our 17 year old passed his UK driving test before coming over here for a couple of reasons:
1. the UK driving test was much more stringent and I thought it would teach him better road skills
2. he'd be able to use it as a full licence (and change it for a full NZ licence) as soon as he arrived in NZ. The restricted licence is just that - restrictive.


----------



## anski

topcat83 said:


> How annoying! We made sure our 17 year old passed his UK driving test before coming over here for a couple of reasons:
> 1. the UK driving test was much more stringent and I thought it would teach him better road skills
> 2. he'd be able to use it as a full licence (and change it for a full NZ licence) as soon as he arrived in NZ. The restricted licence is just that - restrictive.


Yes the new licence requirements are much tougher,

Sadly there will still be unlicenced drivers & bad drivers on our roads.


----------

